
Tesla developing self-driving tech for semi-truck, wants to test in Nevada - prostoalex
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-truck-autonomous-idUSKBN1AP2GD
======
leecarraher
and computers realized that ai didn't even have to be that smart to bring
humanity to its knees.
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/02/05/382664837/map-t...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/02/05/382664837/map-
the-most-common-job-in-every-state)

